# privat server verseuchen wow datenbank



## PgKing (1. Januar 2008)

moin wollt mal eure meinung zu dem thema wisen das privat server die item datenbank verseucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit ihren selbst erstellten items die das spielfieber auf einen schlag in den bodeb rammt 

meine meinun g nach sollte buffed keine privat server zu daten zulassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ps. ein freues neues an alles begeisterten wow spieler und natürlich ans buffed team. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isoma (1. Januar 2008)

ich weiß echt nicht was euch daran so stört man sieht doch auf den ersten blick dass es nicht echt ist, un so einfach is das auch nicht zu filtern...
wenn man dann schon sieht wer das trägt un von welchem server weiß man doch gleich wieviel uhr es ist.

mfg


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2008)

PgKing schrieb:


> moin wollt mal eure meinung zu dem thema wisen das privat server die item datenbank verseucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss man das verstehen?, man brauch doch nicht das Item anklicken oder sich jetzt den Kopf zerbrechen wo das Item droppt.


----------



## Jockurt (1. Januar 2008)

Find ich kacke, Privat-Server sind an sich nicht so schlimm.
Diese Items nerven mich bloss.


----------



## Masterlock (1. Januar 2008)

PgKing schrieb:


> moin wollt mal eure meinung zu dem thema wisen das privat server die item datenbank verseucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Restalkohl? - Oder in Deutsch eine 5...


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

find das ansich net so schlimm wird alles ja erkannt und entfernt 
und ich hab immer einiges an spaß daran zu schaun wie die leute vollkommen bescheuerte items herstellen^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Januar 2008)

Wir lassen das nicht zu und haben seit Ewigkeiten Scripte laufen, die diesen Müll ausfiltern. Nur leider gibt es kein absolut sicheres System - irgendwer findet leider immer einen Weg, diese blödsinnigen Daten einzuschleußen. Nur habt bitte Geduld, wenn die Sachen nicht Instant über Weihnachten und Neujahr verschwinden. Nicht jedes Team-Mitglied hat vollen zugriff auf die Datenbank-Bereiche und wir haben natürlich auch Urlaub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir unterstützen auch weiterhin in keinster Weise Privat-Server, Anfragen zu Privat-Servern, Privat-Server-Nutzer, Anbieter oder die darauf erstellten Items.


----------



## Marlix (1. Januar 2008)

gut das ich nix zu melden hab bei blizz... Ich würd nicht nur die server dicht machen die würden von mir eine strafe bekommen das die ihr leben lang an den schulden zu naggen haben XP

Aber im ganzen is mir das egal sind eh noobs die dort zoggen^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Januar 2008)

Ich werde keine Stellungsnahme zu meiner Einstellung gegenüber Privatservern abgeben, allerdings möchte ich noch einmal ebenfalls darauf hinweißen, dass das Moderatorenteam versucht jegliche Werbung oder Anfragen zu solchen Servern zu unterbinden.
Solltet ihr euch bei einem Item in der Datenbank nicht sicher sein, lohnt es sich immer die Userkommentare durchzulesen. Ansonsten sind wir ja auch nicht die einzigste Itemdatenbank im WWW.


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir lassen das nicht zu und haben seit Ewigkeiten Scripte laufen, die diesen Müll ausfiltern. Nur leider gibt es kein absolut sicheres System - irgendwer findet leider immer einen Weg, diese blödsinnigen Daten einzuschleußen. Nur habt bitte Geduld, wenn die Sachen nicht Instant über Weihnachten und Neujahr verschwinden. Nicht jedes Team-Mitglied hat vollen zugriff auf die Datenbank-Bereiche und wir haben natürlich auch Urlaub.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man nicht eine Abstimmung einführen oder sonst etwas, dass wenn so und so viele Leute auf fake gestimmt haben wird das automatisch gelöscht?


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann man nicht eine Abstimmung einführen oder sonst etwas, dass wenn so und so viele Leute auf fake gestimmt haben wird das automatisch gelöscht?



Bei der größe der Community, wäre das Risiko des der Missbrauchs bei automatisierten Löschfunktionen einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Mavet (2. Januar 2008)

hi,

mal so eine ganz blöde Idee (und sollte sie falsch sein ignoriert bitte diesen Beitrag). über den profiler wisst ihr doch auf welchem realm der char gerade spielt.  daher sollte es doch einfach sein zu erkennen ob es sich um einen offiziellen realm handelt oder nicht. so das ihr von allen privaten- (und test-)  Servern keine Daten sammeln (und hoch laden) braucht. so würdet ihr diesen ganzen Datenmüll umgehen.

wie gesagt ist nur so eine dumme Idee zu später stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2008)

Mavet schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mal so eine ganz blöde Idee (und sollte sie falsch sein ignoriert bitte diesen Beitrag). über den profiler wisst ihr doch auf welchem realm der char gerade spielt.  daher sollte es doch einfach sein zu erkennen ob es sich um einen offiziellen realm handelt oder nicht. so das ihr von allen privaten- (und test-)  Servern keine Daten sammeln (und hoch laden) braucht. so würdet ihr diesen ganzen Datenmüll umgehen.
> 
> ...



Mh - nicht böse sein aber .. zu spät *g* Hier gilt das gleiche wie bei den Server-Scripten - vorhanden aber manchmal rutscht was durch.


----------



## Wizzbeast (13. März 2008)

Mhm Ich verstehe ja das Problem bezüglich der Menge an Daten und so, und mal vorneweg: Ich finde Buffed klasse und halte es für die beste Datenbank.

Aber mich perönlich stören noch nicht mal die ganzen Funitems oder Megalegendären Sachen die durch die Privatserver durchgekommen sind.

Mich stören ganz imens die ganzen Dropinfos.

Beispiel: Arkaner Staub (WOW)

Laut der Datenbank bekomme ich den am besten von "Toten Kämpfern der Auchenai", das sind die in der Knochenwüste die da tot rumliegen und für eine Quest verbrannt werden müssen und absolut nict lootbar sind das sie ja schon tot sind (nein nicht untot, sondern tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Eine andere Option die sich mir anscheinend auftut sind Eichhörnchen.... Jene putzigen LVL 1 Tiere die in einigen Wäldern so rumhopsen. Immerhin kann man die wenigsten als Spieler töten, auch wenn sie nix droppen. Wenn die Droprate die allerdings hier steht stimmen würde kann ich jedem LVL 1 Char nur empfehlen: Killt Eichhörnchen und verkauft die drops im AH, Ihr habt das Geld fürs Epic Flugmount bevor Ihr LVL 10 erreicht habt.
Und so geht mir das bei vielen vielen Items, manche Sachen lassen sich laut der Datenbank sowohl kürschnern, entzaubern und auch mit Bergbau abbauen... Ich verstehe ja das die Vielzahl der Sachen es Euch nicht ermöglicht alles zu überprüfen, aber ist es vielleicht machbar bei jedem Item einen Knop anzubringen : Delete Item, oder Delete einzelne Eigenschaften, Drops,etc... Und wenn die Anzahl der User die darauf geklickt haben eine bestimmte Anzahl überschreitet, wird eine Meldung an Euch geschickt und Ihr könnt das überprüfen und gegebenenfalls löschen. Denn dann würde die aufwändige Suche nach solchen Fehlern von den Usern übernommen werde. Keine Ahnung ob sowas umsetzbar ist aber freuen würde es mich schon.

Ansonsten macht weiter wie bisher ich find Euch toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (13. März 2008)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> [...]Denn dann würde die aufwändige Suche nach solchen Fehlern von den Usern übernommen werde.[...]


das werde ich meinem chef auch mal vorschlagen, die arbeit den kunden aufzuhalsen find ich mal ne super idee.

mal im ernst, was bei uns nicht geht, wäre hier wirklich einen ansatz wert!


----------



## Wizzbeast (13. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> das werde ich meinem chef auch mal vorschlagen, die arbeit den kunden aufzuhalsen find ich mal ne super idee.
> 
> mal im ernst, was bei uns nicht geht, wäre hier wirklich einen ansatz wert!



Ich betrachte mich hier allerdings nicht als Kunde, da ich hier nix bezahle.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (13. März 2008)

deswegen habe ich es ja in 2 absätzen geschrieben. der erste für meine firma und der zweite dann für hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

°oO(...)


----------



## Wizzbeast (13. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> °oO(...)




ich hoffe Du kommst jetzt nicht auf dumme Gedanken, von wegen bezahlen und dann stellt Ihr das ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharzull (13. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir lassen das nicht zu und haben seit Ewigkeiten Scripte laufen, die diesen Müll ausfiltern. Nur leider gibt es kein absolut sicheres System - irgendwer findet leider immer einen Weg, diese blödsinnigen Daten einzuschleußen. Nur habt bitte Geduld, wenn die Sachen nicht Instant über Weihnachten und Neujahr verschwinden. Nicht jedes Team-Mitglied hat vollen zugriff auf die Datenbank-Bereiche und wir haben natürlich auch Urlaub.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das wäre ganz einfach wenn man unrealistische itemlevel (aktuell über 180) nicht zulassen würde. hier mal ein kleine stichprobe was sich schon für müll angesammelt hat der nur drauf wartet gelöscht zu werden:

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/83/gegenstaende...max=&sent=1

die stellen sich etwas klüger an, aber trotzdem müll:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=670
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=678
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=36198
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=36004
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=76
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=759
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=596
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7777
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=572

auch könnte man unrealistische werte verbieten, also z.b. alles über 200 stärke


----------



## Wizzbeast (15. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> °oO(...)




Mhm das ist eine Antwort die großen Interpretationsspielraum lässt. Wäre schön wenn Du dazu mal eine "Stellungnahme" geben könntest was Du damit sagen willst, ich versteh es sonst leider nicht.

Und zu meinem Vorschlag von weiter oben: Vielleicht könnte man das in der Form machen das bei jedem Item ein Knopf: "Dieses Item melden" ist, der dann ein kleines Formular öffnet, wo ich dann reinschreiben kann: Ich möchte dieses Item melden, da.... man es nicht entzaubern kann ..... es erfunden ist ..... es nichts droppt, etc.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Hmm ja und dann erlauben sich einige Leute einen Spass und die halbe Datenbank ist weg.... ich wäre eher dafür das jemand auf freiwilliger Basis alle 2 Wochen mal ein bisl durchschaut und aussortiert vielleicht findet sich sogar jemand innerhalb der Community

Mein Vorschlag^^


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2008)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Und zu meinem Vorschlag von weiter oben: Vielleicht könnte man das in der Form machen das bei jedem Item ein Knopf: "Dieses Item melden" ist, der dann ein kleines Formular öffnet, wo ich dann reinschreiben kann: Ich möchte dieses Item melden, da.... man es nicht entzaubern kann ..... es erfunden ist ..... es nichts droppt, etc.



Button klingt gut, dann aber ohne Eingabefeld, sondern mit vordefinierten Themen zur Auswahl. Mal sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (15. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Button klingt gut, dann aber ohne Eingabefeld, sondern mit vordefinierten Themen zur Auswahl. Mal sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bin begeistert und harre gespannt der Dinge die da kommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (29. August 2009)

Ich weiß, es ist lange her.... Hat sich da noch mal was getan?

Oder gibt es inzwischen den "Melde" Button und ich finde ihn bloß nicht?


----------

